

Weekend project: Map of international scientific collaboration - olihb
http://i.imgur.com/61ot3.jpg

======
olihb
Fully zoomable image here: <http://collabo.olihb.com/>

Full method here: [http://olihb.com/2011/01/23/map-of-scientific-
collaboration-...](http://olihb.com/2011/01/23/map-of-scientific-
collaboration-between-researchers/)

